# LMU Grad School Student Project vs Professional Project



## EricVilla (Monday at 3:24 PM)

*This article is from **stuudeo.com*, _*a weekly newsletter that features work and career insights from film school students. 
--*_
Sophie Gemelas finished her MFA at Loyola Marymount University in the spring of 2022. Within just a few years, Sophie has DPed multiple professional projects.

*Class Projects*​







Rachel Alexandra - DRIVE

RT: 3:10

Click Here to Watch DRIVE

While you watch, notice:


🖼️  How framing says it all
🎥  An extended rack focus emphasizes the distance, spatially and emotionally, that exists between the characters
💡 The vertical line that slices down the frame, once again communicating a disconnect


Sophie paired her obvious cinematography shops with an understanding of storytelling. It’s that pairing that would eventually land her on professional music video sets as a cinematographer.

*Professional Crewing*​






LonelyTwin - More Than On My Mind

RT 4:46

CLICK HERE TO WATCH MORE THAN ON MY MIND

While you watch, notice:

🌫️ How the film establishes and maintains an air of reminiscence: A combination of digital and analog mediums lend different textures (and aspect ratios) to the various shots.

🖼️  _Frame within a frame shots_: This is a pattern in Sophie's work. Techniques such as these give the film a feel of flipping through a photo album or perusing faded memories.

🍭 _How the film harnesses color to animate a romantic dream: _LonelyTwin’s vivid red polo and deep blue sweater vest pit her against the hazy blue-greenish hue of the city light. As such, she stands out within the frame - as though her character is an ethereal traveler in another world.

SUBSCRIBE FOR WEEKLY SUCCESS STORIES


----------

